# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  آراء شيخنا الألباني في لباس الرجل وزينته

## غالب الساقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين وبعد :
هذه آراء لشيخنا الألباني – تغمده الله برحمته - كثير منها سمعتها منه من خلال أسئلتي له مباشرة أو من خلال الهاتف وبعضها مما سمعته منه في أشرطته أو قرأته في كتبه .

يرى شيخنا الألباني أن لبس البنطال للرجل لا يجوز أي محرم لما يشتمل عليه من تحديد العورة والتشبه بالكفار وقد أشكل علي كونه تشبها بالكفار عنده مع أنه لا يرى لبس المعطف تشبها وكلاهما قد شاع لبسه بين المسلمين ولم يعد من خصائص الكفار فسألته إذا كان اللباس من لباس الكفار ثم شاع بين المسلمين هل يبقى تشبها بالكفار لمن لبسه من المسلمين أم ينتفي التشبه فقال ينتفي التشبه ثم سألته لم البنطال تعده تشبها والمعطف( الجاكيت) لا تعده تشبها مع أن كليهما من لباس الكفار ثم شاع بين المسلمين فأخبرني أن العبرة بالصالحين لا بالطالحين ففهمت من كلامه أن الشيخ رحمه الله 
لا يعد البنطال كالمعطف في انتفاء التشبه بالكفار لأن غالب الصالحين لم يلبسوه أي البنطال بخلاف المعطف .
ومرة سألته عن أمر التشبه في البنطال لكونه صار عاما في المسلمين وغيرهم فقال هب أنه ليس تشبها أليس تحديدا للعورة فقلت إذا لم يكن محددا للعورة؟ فقال هذا من الخيال .
وسألته عمن يلبس بنطالا وفوقه معطف يغطي عورته فقال لا يجوز تنتفي هنا علة تحديد العورة وتبقى علة التشبه بالكفار .
وكان شيخنا يستغرب ممن يحرم البنطال على المرأة ثم يجيزه للرجل مع أنه يحدد عورة الرجل كما يحدد عورة المرأة .
ويحصل به الفتنة للمرأة كما يفتن الرجل ببنطال المرأة .
وسألته عن الأطفال هل نسمح لهم بلبس البنطال فقال لا يجوز .
وسألته عن السروال الواسع المعروف الذي يلبسه بعض الأتراك والسوريين الذي لا يحدد العورة فأجازه .

وسألته عن لبس المعصفر للرجل فقال جائز فسألته عن الحديث الذي ينهى عنه فأجابني بأن علة النهي التشبه بالكفار وقد انتفت هذه العلة في هذا الزمان والحكم يدور مع علته وجودا وعدما. 

وسألته عن لبس الرجل نعل المرأة في البيت والعكس فأجابني بأن هذا السؤال أول مرة يسأل عنه في حياته وقال لي لا بأس به في البيت لا خارجه لكون التشبه المحرم الذي يكون فيه بروز أمام الناس لا الذي يكون في البيت مستورا عن أعينهم .
وكذا الحكم عنده - أي الجواز- في لبس المرأة البنطال لزوجها في البيت إذا لم يكن في البيت من أولادها من يميز العورة .

وكان شيخنا يرى أن تغطية رأس الرجل بما يعتاده المسلمون مستحب ويعلل ذلك بأن فيه مخالفة للكفار ويفرق بين مخالفة الكفار والتشبه بهم .
فالتشبه بهم أن تفعل ما هو من خصائصهم ومخالفتهم أن تخالفهم في أمر عام فمن مخالفتهم تغطية رأس الرجل إذا خرج من بيته وكذلك لبس الساعة باليمين .
فكان يستحب كلا الأمرين رحمه الله .
وينبه أن كثيرا من العلماء غفلوا عن موضوع مخالفة الكفار .
وكان يرى أن لبس العمامة مباح وليس مستحبا وأن لبس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لها من سنن العادة لا من سنن العبادة .
مع أنه رحمه الله كان يرى أن الخمار ما يسمى عندنا بالحطة أو الشماغ هو عمامة .
حتى أنه أجاز المسح عليها في الوضوء حين سألته عن ذلك .

وزرت الشيخ رحمه وكان معي شاب صوفي يلبس قلنسوة (طاقية) ذات ألوان وزخرفة ملفتة للنظر لم يعتدها المسلمون في بلادنا فنصحه بنزعها لأنها لباس شهرة . 
وسألته عن الفضة المطلية بالذهب فأجاز لبسها ولم ير حرمتها .
وسألته عن لبس الرجل خاتما من مادة كالبلاتين فقال إذا لم تكن من ذهب أو حديد أو نحاس فهو جائز .
وكان يجيز أن يلبس الرجل الحرير الاصطناعي ويرى التحريم في لبس الحرير الطبيعي .
وكان يرى تحريم الإسبال على الرجال .
ولا يرى بطلان صلاة المسبل . 
وسألته عن لبس الأحمر للرجال فأجازه ولم ير كراهته أو حرمته .
وسألته عن حلق القفا ( مؤخر العنق) فأجازه ولم ير كراهته .

وكان يرى أن لبس الخاتم وحمل العصا وفتح الأزرار وتطويل الشعر من المباحات لا المستحبات لكونها من سنن العادة لا العبادة .

وكان يرى أن من البدع حلق الرأس تعبدا أما بدون تعبد فهو مباح ويرى جواز تقصير الشعر المعهود عند المسلمين اليوم . 

وكان يرى أن المستحب في الشارب أخذ ما نزل على الشفه أما حلق الشارب أو تخفيف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق فقد كان ينهى عنه .
وقد سألته ما حكم تخفيف الشارب بما يشبه الحلق فقال هو كالحلق .

وكان يرى أن جلد السباع لا يطهر بالدباغ وإنما الذي يطهر بالدباغ جلد مأكول اللحم أجابني بذلك .
وكان يرى وجوب أخذ ما زاد عن القبضة من اللحية .

هذه آراء لشيخنا الألباني رحمه الله بعضها لم ينشر قط قبل هذا اليوم -فيما أظن- أحببت إذاعتها ونشرها راجيا من الله عز وجل أن يكتب لي ثواب الدلالة على الخير والإعانة على نشر العلم . 

رحم الله شيخنا الألباني هذا الإمام المجتهد العالم الرباني . 
كتبه أبو معاوية غالب الساقي المشرف على موقع روضة السلفيين www.salafien.com
البريد الإلكتروني : 
ghaleb5@maktoom.com

----------


## أشجعي

ماذا كان رأي الشيخ بلبس البدلة, خاصة ان كثير من المشايخ قال لا بأس بها,
وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## احمد شبيب

> ماذا كان رأي الشيخ بلبس البدلة, خاصة ان كثير من المشايخ قال لا بأس بها,
> وجزاك الله خيرا.


إذا كان الشيخ رحمه الله يرى تحريم لبس البنطال,
والبنطال جزء من البدلة,
فلا شك انه يحرمها, خاصة وان البدلة يُلبس معها "الجرافة" والتي قال بحرمتها عدة مشايخ,
أظن كالشيخ الفوزان والشيخ العباد حفظهم الله.

----------


## احمد شبيب

> يرى شيخنا الألباني أن لبس البنطال للرجل لا يجوز أي محرم لما يشتمل عليه من تحديد العورة والتشبه بالكفار وقد أشكل علي كونه تشبها بالكفار عنده مع أنه لا يرى لبس المعطف تشبها وكلاهما قد شاع لبسه بين المسلمين ولم يعد من خصائص الكفار فسألته إذا كان اللباس من لباس الكفار ثم شاع بين المسلمين هل يبقى تشبها بالكفار لمن لبسه من المسلمين أم ينتفي التشبه فقال ينتفي التشبه ثم سألته لم البنطال تعده تشبها والمعطف( الجاكيت) لا تعده تشبها مع أن كليهما من لباس الكفار ثم شاع بين المسلمين فأخبرني أن العبرة بالصالحين لا بالطالحين ففهمت من كلامه أن الشيخ رحمه الله
> لا يعد البنطال كالمعطف في انتفاء التشبه بالكفار لأن غالب الصالحين لم يلبسوه أي البنطال بخلاف المعطف .


تحريم البنطال عند الشيخ رحمه الله ,ليس فقط من باب التشبه بالكفار, ولكن لأنه أيضا يحجم العورة, -و خاصة عند السجود-.

----------


## أشجعي

> إذا كان الشيخ رحمه الله يرى تحريم لبس البنطال,
> والبنطال جزء من البدلة,
> فلا شك انه يحرمها, خاصة وان البدلة يُلبس معها "الجرافة" والتي قال بحرمتها عدة مشايخ,
> أظن كالشيخ الفوزان والشيخ العباد حفظهم الله.





> فقال ينتفي التشبه ثم سألته لم البنطال تعده تشبها والمعطف( الجاكيت) لا تعده تشبها مع أن كليهما من لباس الكفار ثم شاع بين المسلمين فأخبرني أن العبرة بالصالحين لا بالطالحين


إذا كانت البدلة تتكون من جكيت وبنطال, فالبنطال محرم عند الشيخ والجكيت أو المعطف حلال,
وقول الشيخ رحمه الله أن العبرة بالصالحين لا بالطالحين فيه تمهل قليلاً,
فها هم الصالحين والمشايخ يلبسون البناطيل, وها هم الصالحين والمشايخ يلبسون البُدَل,
فهل أمر التحريم أو التحليل متوقف على فعل الصالحين؟
وما الدليل على ذلك؟

والبنطال اذا كان لا يحجم العورة لا مشكلة بلبسه.

وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## احمد شبيب

> إذا كانت البدلة تتكون من جكيت وبنطال, فالبنطال محرم عند الشيخ والجكيت أو المعطف حلال,
> وقول الشيخ رحمه الله أن العبرة بالصالحين لا بالطالحين فيه تمهل قليلاً,
> فها هم الصالحين والمشايخ يلبسون البناطيل, وها هم الصالحين والمشايخ يلبسون البُدَل,
> فهل أمر التحريم أو التحليل متوقف على فعل الصالحين؟
> وما الدليل على ذلك؟
> والبنطال اذا كان لا يحجم العورة لا مشكلة بلبسه.
> وبارك الله فيكم.


الشيخ يقصد بالمعطف والله أعلم المعطف الذي يقي برد الشتاء, الكبير والفضفاض,
وحتى هذا المعطف يدخل في باب التشبه بالكفار -وإن كان بابه أضيق من باب البنطال-,
وليس لك إلا ان تذهب الى الجامعات لترى الأنواع التي أعنيها, هؤلاء الذين يتشبهون بالزنوج الأمريكان أصحاب "البندانات" والعصابات وجماعة "الراب" و"الآيس" .....الخ.



> والبنطال اذا كان لا يحجم العورة لا مشكلة بلبسه.


أقول ما قاله الشيخ :



> ومرة سألته عن أمر التشبه في البنطال لكونه صار عاما في المسلمين وغيرهم فقال هب أنه ليس تشبها أليس تحديدا للعورة فقلت إذا لم يكن محددا للعورة؟ فقال هذا من الخيال


ثم الشيخ رحمه الله أجاز السروال السوري وذلك لانه فضفاض وواسع.
أما "البنطلونات" المعروفة عندنا فهي تحجم العورة بلا شك,
فمن كان يرضى أن يلبس البنطال, هل يرضى ان تلبس نفس البنطال زوجته او أخته أو بنته؟

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين وبعد :
> هذه آراء لشيخنا الألباني – تغمده الله برحمته - كثير منها سمعتها منه من خلال أسئلتي له مباشرة أو من خلال الهاتف وبعضها مما سمعته منه في أشرطته أو قرأته في كتبه .
> يرى شيخنا الألباني أن لبس البنطال للرجل لا يجوز أي محرم لما يشتمل عليه من تحديد العورة والتشبه بالكفار وقد أشكل علي كونه تشبها بالكفار عنده مع أنه لا يرى لبس المعطف تشبها وكلاهما قد شاع لبسه بين المسلمين ولم يعد من خصائص الكفار فسألته إذا كان اللباس من لباس الكفار ثم شاع بين المسلمين هل يبقى تشبها بالكفار لمن لبسه من المسلمين أم ينتفي التشبه فقال ينتفي التشبه ثم سألته لم البنطال تعده تشبها والمعطف( الجاكيت) لا تعده تشبها مع أن كليهما من لباس الكفار ثم شاع بين المسلمين فأخبرني أن العبرة بالصالحين لا بالطالحين ففهمت من كلامه أن الشيخ رحمه الله 
> لا يعد البنطال كالمعطف في انتفاء التشبه بالكفار لأن غالب الصالحين لم يلبسوه أي البنطال بخلاف المعطف .
> ومرة سألته عن أمر التشبه في البنطال لكونه صار عاما في المسلمين وغيرهم فقال هب أنه ليس تشبها أليس تحديدا للعورة فقلت إذا لم يكن محددا للعورة؟ فقال هذا من الخيال .
> وسألته عمن يلبس بنطالا وفوقه معطف يغطي عورته فقال لا يجوز تنتفي هنا علة تحديد العورة وتبقى علة التشبه بالكفار .
> وكان شيخنا يستغرب ممن يحرم البنطال على المرأة ثم يجيزه للرجل مع أنه يحدد عورة الرجل كما يحدد عورة المرأة .
> ويحصل به الفتنة للمرأة كما يفتن الرجل ببنطال المرأة .
> وسألته عن الأطفال هل نسمح لهم بلبس البنطال فقال لا يجوز .
> ...


للرجل أم للإمرأة ؟

----------


## غالب الساقي

الشيخ رحمه الله أجاز لبس الفضة المطلية بالذهب للرجل كان سؤالي له عن الرجل 
ولا شك أن الجواز بالنسبة للمرأة من باب أولى وأحرى

----------


## أمين بن محمد

بارك الله في شيخنا غالب الساقي،
أمّا بالنّسبة لهذه النّقطة:



> وسألته عمن يلبس بنطالا وفوقه معطف يغطي عورته فقال لا يجوز تنتفي هنا علة تحديد العورة وتبقى علة التشبه بالكفار .


ففي هذا تضييق و حرج على جموع كبيرة من المسلمين.
قولُ الشّيخ رحمه الله تعالى أن لبس البنطال فيه مشابهة للكفّار فيه حظّ من النّظر. و هاهي كلّ البلاد الإسلامية أمام أعينكم و الشّهادة تتكلّم.
أرى و الله أعلم أنّ العلّة في التّحريم و الإباحة تكمن في تحديد العورة، فمتى انتفى تحديد العورة انتفى التّحريم، هذا أوّلا،،
ثانيا يجب أن لا ننسى أنه لا يجوز إطالة البنطال(=أو أيّ ثوب كيفما كان) إلى ما دون الكعبين، ذلك لقوله صلى الله عليه و سلّم {ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار}.
و عليه تلك الصّورة -عندي- لا حرج فيها و الله أعلم.

----------


## غالب الساقي

هذا رأي الشيخ رحمه الله وهو غير ملزم لكل أحد 
من اقتنع به أخذ به ومن لم  يقتنع به لم يأخذ به
الغرض من مقالي التعريف برأي هذا العالم المجتهد لا أن المسلم ملزم بهذا الرأي 
وعلى كل حال ( من اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه )

----------


## أشجعي

> ا,
> فمن كان يرضى أن يلبس البنطال, هل يرضى ان تلبس نفس البنطال زوجته او أخته أو بنته؟


ولكن الرجل يختلف عن المرأة.

----------


## احمد شبيب

> قولُ الشّيخ رحمه الله تعالى أن لبس البنطال فيه مشابهة للكفّار فيه حظّ من النّظر و هاهي كلّ البلاد الإسلامية أمام أعينكم و الشّهادة تتكلّم


هل الحكم على شيء أنه من لباس الكفار ينتقض اذا لبسه الأكثرية؟
انطلاقاً من هذا الحكم لا يوجد ملابس للمسلمين ولا ملابس للكفار, بل لا يوجد شيء اسمه التشبه بلباس الكفار,  لأن لباسنا ولباسهم واحد,
انا الآن أسئل الجميع وليس فقط الأخ الحبيب والفاضل والمتواضع صاحب المعرف "عامي"
ما هو اللباس الذي اذا لبسناه قلتم هذا تشبه بالكفار؟
اذا كانت العلة انه عم به البلاء أو أن أكثر المسلمين اليوم يلبسونه,
لا توجد لبسة او موضه يخترعها الغرب اليوم إلا وجدتم شبابنا وبناتنا يقلدونها وهم الأكثرية,
ابتداءً بالكاب الأمريكي او الطاقية أو أحذية "الكات" او حتى تسريحة الشعر وانتهاءً بالبدلة أو البنطال.
ما هو الشيء الذي اذا لُبس قلتم عنه هذا فيه مشابهة للكفار؟



> فمن كان يرضى أن يلبس البنطال, هل يرضى ان تلبس نفس البنطال زوجته او أخته أو بنته؟
> 
> 
> ولكن الرجل يختلف عن المرأة.


لا شك ان الرجل يختلف عن المراة, ولكنها سواء في ستر العورة وعدم تحجيمها,
فمن يقول ان البنطال ساتراً للعورة ولا يحجمها, هل يرضى أن تلبس أخته او زوجته البنطال؟

----------


## أشجعي

طبعا لا نرضى أن نلبس نُسائنا البنطال, فهذا يدخل من باب التشبه وقد لعن الله المتشبهات بالرجال والمتشبهين بالنساء.
هل ترضى مثلاً أن يلبس الرجل جلباباً شيخي؟

----------


## احمد شبيب

> طبعا لا نرضى أن نلبس نُسائنا البنطال, فهذا يدخل من باب التشبه وقد لعن الله المتشبهات بالرجال والمتشبهين بالنساء.
> هل ترضى مثلاً أن يلبس الرجل جلباباً شيخي؟


يعني العلة عندك لعدم لبس البنطال للمرأة هو ان فيه تشبه للرجل ولولا التشبه لكان الأمر طبيعياً عندك؟؟؟

ثم الجلباب مذكور في القرآن والسنة انه لباس للمرأة
والعمامة والقميص مثلاً مذكور في السنة انه لباس للرجل,

جميل؟
البنطال تلبسه المرأة كما يلبسه الرجل في الدول الأجنبية, وقد جاءنا من هناك,
 فبما انه ساتر للعورة! من الذي حدد انه فقط للرجل العربي دون المراة العربية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

----------


## أشجعي

> يعني العلة عندك لعدم لبس البنطال للمرأة هو ان فيه تشبه للرجل ولولا التشبه لكان الأمر طبيعياً عندك؟؟؟
> لا والله ليس طبيعيا ولكن اعتبره خط الدفاع الأول لرأيي شيخي : )
> 
> ثم الجلباب مذكور في القرآن والسنة انه لباس للمرأة
> والعمامة والقميص مثلاً مذكور في السنة انه لباس للرجل,
> جميل؟
> البنطال تلبسه المرأة كما يلبسه الرجل في الدول الأجنبية, وقد جاءنا من هناك,
> فبما انه ساتر للعورة! من الذي حدد انه فقط للرجل العربي دون المراة العربية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟
> الظاهر ان الذي حدد هذا هو الرجل العربي : )


وانا شيخي لا البس البنطال ولكن فقط اناقشك من باب المدارسة لا أكثر, ويبدو انه ما في فجوة الا واغلقتها علي, : )
فننتظر بماذا يعلق المشايخ, وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## أمة الستير

> مع أنه لا يرى لبس المعطف تشبها




جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الطيب،ورحم الله شيخنا الألباني رحمة واسعة.
أستميحكم عذرا في طرح استفسار بخصوص المعطف،هل حكمه_الذي ذكره الشيخ رحمه الله_يخص الرجال أم أنه يعم النساء أيضا؟
بمعنى ،هل يجوز للمرأة أن ترتدي  المعطف إن كان مستوفيا لشروط الحجاب التي حددها أهل العلم من حيث  أنه ساتر،سميك،فضفاض  ...(الشروط المعروفة) انطلاقا من الحكم السابق ؟

----------


## أمة الستير

> جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الطيب،ورحم الله شيخنا الألباني رحمة واسعة.
> أستميحكم عذرا في طرح استفسار بخصوص المعطف،هل حكمه_الذي ذكره الشيخ رحمه الله_يخص الرجال أم أنه يعم النساء أيضا؟
> بمعنى ،هل يجوز للمرأة أن ترتدي المعطف إن كان مستوفيا لشروط الحجاب التي حددها أهل العلم من حيث أنه ساتر،سميك،فضفاض  ...(الشروط المعروفة) انطلاقا من الحكم السابق ؟


للتذكير بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أحمد عكاشة

رحم الله الشيخ

----------

